# Tear Duct Irrigation Surgery



## bbjrod (Mar 29, 2008)

I looks like my little Pixie Belle is going to have to have tear duct irrigation. She's a rescue, has been with me almost a year and most of that time I had been treating her for allergies as prescribed by my old vet. Her tearstains and crusty eyes had gotten so bad I decided to get a second opinion, and learned from Vet #2 that blocked tear ducts are the problem. She was medicated with eye drops for 2 weeks and they did a wonderful job, but now it's obvious she needs the flushing irrigation to end this vicious cycle. 

I know that Vet charges vary depending on location, but I'd be interested to hear what some of you all have paid for the blocked tear duct surgery.

Thanks!!


Belinda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I go to an ophthalmologist and they do it awake.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Those who have taken their dogs to a teaching university have paid much less than me.

I paid $289 for the initial consultation and then around $1500 for the surgery. This was at a veterinary hospital by a specialist. Abbey still gets tear stains, but the vet then put her on Tylan for a month. I guess I'll be battling these stains forever. I watch what I feed them, which type of bowls I use and they get bottled water. :smilie_tischkante: It's got to be hereity because Archie doesn't have that probelm. 

I do have to say, Abbey's eyes are much better now. She had tear ducts in both eyes enlarged and lashes that were growing into her eyes frozen off.


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Monet had the fluorescein stain and flush done about a year ago (didn't have the full blown duct surgery - vet recommeded an ophthalmologist for that). Seems like it was around $100 (done in Colorado Springs). It did help for quite awhile - though it seems to be coming back  so I might have to get the full surgury to open up the ones that are blocked. I wash his face all the time because I worry about infections. Mozart thankfully has little to no issues with tears and staining and they are littermates.


----------



## bbjrod (Mar 29, 2008)

> I go to an ophthalmologist and they do it awake.[/B]



Thanks for your suggestion. I just so happens we have an animal ophthalmologist here in Wilmington. Think I'll call and see what he charges!


----------



## bbjrod (Mar 29, 2008)

> Those who have taken their dogs to a teaching university have paid much less than me.
> 
> I paid $289 for the initial consultation and then around $1500 for the surgery. This was at a veterinary hospital by a specialist. Abbey still gets tear stains, but the vet then put her on Tylan for a month. I guess I'll be battling these stains forever. I watch what I feed them, which type of bowls I use and they get bottled water. :smilie_tischkante: It's got to be hereity because Archie doesn't have that probelm.
> 
> I do have to say, Abbey's eyes are much better now. She had tear ducts in both eyes enlarged and lashes that were growing into her eyes frozen off.[/B]



Wow! That is surprising. We do have a Vet School at NC State a few hours from me, and if I find out the cost will be that much, I think that's where Pixie will be heading. She suffered with her eyes for close to a year and I really want to handle this, permanently hopefully!

Thanks!


----------



## bbjrod (Mar 29, 2008)

> Monet had the fluorescein stain and flush done about a year ago (didn't have the full blown duct surgery - vet recommeded an ophthalmologist for that). Seems like it was around $100 (done in Colorado Springs). It did help for quite awhile - though it seems to be coming back  so I might have to get the full surgury to open up the ones that are blocked. I wash his face all the time because I worry about infections. Mozart thankfully has little to no issues with tears and staining and they are littermates.[/B]



My exam and the stain along with prescriptions was nearly $175! I always tell folks that it seems like Vets here think this is Hollywood. Well, they do film One Tree Hill here...does that count??? 

I'm hoping to spend a couple hundred for the irrigation and hope that will do the trick, but am afraid that in the end there may be a congenital problem. Guess I'll find out soon!

Thanks!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have experience with this issue. My current little girl had mild tear staining but was on Metronidazole for about 6 weeks (four weeks prior to liver shunt surgery and two weeks after) and now she doesn't have any tear staining. It is the weirdest thing. I would investigate a university hospital because there you will find board-certified specialists and the charges will be less than someone in private practice. I think that is because many universities get grants and are able to do procedures with state-of-the-art equipment at a more reasonable cost. I wish you the best of luck!


----------

